# Rauchmelder mit Relais-Ausgang



## MRT (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Rauchmelder mit einem Relaisausgang! Ich hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts passendes gefunden.

Es geht um einen Container, der eine Wehranlage steuert. Und der soll überwacht werden!


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2006)

Ja, gibt es, habe ich schon mal irgendwann in einen Überseecontainer eingebaut-glaube, die waren von Busch-Jaeger. Was ist denn eine Wehranlage  ? Etwa das, was ich befürchte???

Gruß

Holger


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2006)

Ja, war Busch-Jaeger, da gibt es Relais-Module zum Einsetzen in den Rauchmelder. Ähnliches gibt es z.B. auch bei MERTEN.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## mr__mines (12 Juli 2006)

Oder bei GIRA ...

Bin mir ganz sicher !!!


----------



## MRT (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Wehranlagen gibts bei jedem Kraftwerk, bei uns werden einerseits Baumstämme und Äste von den Turbinen ferngehalten und der Wasserstand im Oberwasserkanal geregelt!


----------



## ralfm (12 Juli 2006)

Hallo,

vielleicht noch hier:
http://www.novar.de/index.cfm/pageid/5/p/68942/index.html


----------



## knabi (12 Juli 2006)

MRT schrieb:
			
		

> Wehranlagen gibts bei jedem Kraftwerk, bei uns werden einerseits Baumstämme und Äste von den Turbinen ferngehalten und der Wasserstand im Oberwasserkanal geregelt!


 
Ach sooo... , und ich dachte schon an olivgrün :-D 

Gruß

Holger


----------

